# Re: Rounding up guns and amunitions



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Rounding up guns and amunitions*

Somebody mentioned in the other thread (How do you know when the SHTF) that in the case of marial law, guns will be rounded up. Though it wasn't martial law (it was a big flooding in Alberta) but the people were all evacuated, the cops did go to certain empty houses, did the search and confiscated their guns. So that's a most likely scenario. The federal government made them return the guns, though.

The question is, in case of martial law, how do you plan to keep your guns from getting taken by the military personnel? If there is a house-to-house search, of course they'll turn the house upside down - they'll know the hot spots for hiding guns.

Getting to your cars with your guns is not a good idea since I imagine there would be roadblocks everywhere.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm not giving away any secrets!  

But I'll say burying them simply isn't going to work. There are videos of police using metal detectors in yards after Katrina. A friend mentioned his plan was to seal his guns up in PVC tubes and bury them. Then throw a couple hand fulls of nuts and washers out to throw off metal detectors... Even with the cheapest $100 metal detector anybody can tune out anything smaller than a hand gun in about two seconds. They search the yard full of scarp metal and find what their looking for in a flash. You go straight to jail for attempting to evade them.  

At very least, I'd hate to be on your street next time you mow!!!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

charito said:


> Somebody mentioned in the other thread (How do you know when the SHTF) that in the case of marial law, guns will be rounded up. Though it wasn't martial law (it was a big flooding in Alberta) but the people were all evacuated, the cops did go to certain empty houses, did the search and confiscated their guns. So that's a most likely scenario. The federal government made them return the guns, though.
> 
> The question is, in case of martial law, how do you plan to keep your guns from getting taken by the military personnel? If there is a house-to-house search, of course they'll turn the house upside down - they'll know the hot spots for hiding guns.
> 
> Getting to your cars with your guns is not a good idea since I imagine there would be roadblocks everywhere.


I dont believe anyone will be able to hide weapons when the govt decide to confiscate them. you can leave and go to your secret BOL before the govt could deploy. But if you are too late, then try fortifying your home so that the gun grabbing vermins could not get in. If they get in, then you need to convince them to leave you alone. Read the book Failure of Civility, it has a lot of good info.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Not a problem for me... I lost all of mine in a terrible boating accident. All weapons fell overboard. Oh well, whadda ya gonna do?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

While using a metal detector would work - it isn't feasible unless they have a real suspicion to believe you have guns buried in your yard. Even in suburbia with tiny yards, could you even imagine how long it would take to search those yard? How about searching the back 40? (400? 4000?) But burying your guns really isn't an answer to anything...


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

If they come to your house with a squad of folks dressed like ninjas and say they are gonna be leaving with you or your SKS, most folks will give it up. I plan on givng them some firearms.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

One bullet at a time.......


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

They don't come to fight you, they come to kill you. You won't stand a chance but you will die defiantly.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

All we have is a 91/30 and a bb gun. I'll turn them over readily because the government has been so trustworthy and has our best interest at heart. I even heard that they have concentration, er... community camps with activities, free food and games.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> All we have is a 91/30 and a bb gun. I'll turn them over readily because the government has been so trustworthy and has our best interest at heart. I even heard that they have concentration, er... community camps with activities, *free food and games*.


The FEMA web site says that "Water Boarding" thing we keep hearing about is just like the Log Jammer ride at Six Flags or Kennywood. Can't wait!

View attachment 2922


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

gun confiscation in Amerika... Not a chance. Never gonna happen. If they tried it the proverbial S from the fan would be all over them.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Im lucky, I have thousands of acres for guns to be "lost" on.. I have even heard there are a few 50's here and there around here.. Although, I have no idea where they are!!!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I hope the cabins are co-ed!

View attachment 2923


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

and just a thought - they don't need to come to your house and take your guns - they need to force you out of your house and disarm you on the road.

So you are prepared and won't be leaving your house - great!

The other 97% of the nation won't be and will be disarmed, at that point you really will be the III%.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You really need to know what the state laws are.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

All I "need to know" is that they need a warrant to get on my land. 

I don't believe that rights can be suspended by any government for any reason - that's because they are inalienable, natural, and permanent.

They may indeed kill me but if you don't stand for something you are going to fall for everything.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Oh calm down, Martial law was never declared in Katrina and it was the local police, not the military confiscating guns. As was the OPs situation. When the local police asked The national guard to confiscate weapons they pretty much told them to **** off. It is worry some that the National Guard didn't stand up and defend the constitution? The one as all of them as well as myself have sworn to protect, against enemies foreign *and domestic*.

I personally don't believe this will happen on a national scale. The logistics just aren't there for the amount of guns/owners we have in the country.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The governments problem with any gun confiscation scheme is finding people willing to try to enforce it. Katrina only half ass worked because most of the people who prepared for such things were smart enough to get the hell out.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There were military folks involved in the confiscation of weapons following Katrina - I have seen the videos.
I expect most military people will follow, blindly, any orders given through the chain of command. Those who don't will be dealt with in a manner that seems appropriate to whom-ever is in command at the time.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

That was the La National Guard that has disarmed those people that was filmed by Fox news.

Right after Katrina, Florida passed a law spicifically making it illegal to do so here. Bases for the law was people still had the right & needed to be able to defend themselves.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> That was the La National Guard that has disarmed those people that was filmed by Fox news.
> 
> Right after Katrina, Florida passed a law spicifically making it illegal to do so here. Bases for the law was people still had the right & needed to be able to defend themselves.


I agree with our rights but I still hold that if the military - including the "National Guard" is ordered to confiscate weapons they will do so - and the local police are not even going to try to stop them. That will be left to people like me. We will probably die in the attempt but they will find it will take more soldiers than they figured on to get the job done.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The smart ones will live to fight another day. Weapons are easy to get as long as 90% of the military is composed of cooks, clerks and truck drivers.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have the ability to put together three shotguns in two different gauges before I go to bed tonight. The issue is that I will defend our rights with my fortune, property, life and sacred honor. If you want to let them have your guns that is fine. It is a lot easier to keep your rights than it is to get them back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

roy said:


> The smart ones will live to fight another day. Weapons are easy to get as long as 90% of the military is composed of cooks, clerks and truck drivers.


Now that is an asenine statement.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

KillSwitch said:


> Oh calm down, Martial law was never declared in Katrina and it was the local police, not the military confiscating guns. As was the OPs situation. When the local police asked The national guard to confiscate weapons they pretty much told them to **** off. It is worry some that the National Guard didn't stand up and defend the constitution? The one as all of them as well as myself have sworn to protect, against enemies foreign *and domestic*.
> 
> I personally don't believe this will happen on a national scale. The logistics just aren't there for the amount of guns/owners we have in the country.


Right on man! Yes that is how it went down.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> That was the La National Guard that has disarmed those people that was filmed by Fox news.
> 
> Right after Katrina, Florida passed a law spicifically making it illegal to do so here. Bases for the law was people still had the right & needed to be able to defend themselves.


What was the LA National Guard doing in FLorida? When I was down there it was the locals that gathered the weapons and did a lot of the looting too.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> That was the La National Guard that has disarmed those people that was filmed by Fox news.
> 
> Right after Katrina, Florida passed a law spicifically making it illegal to do so here. Bases for the law was people still had the right & needed to be able to defend themselves.





PaulS said:


> There were military folks involved in the confiscation of weapons following Katrina - I have seen the videos.
> I expect most military people will follow, blindly, any orders given through the chain of command. Those who don't will be dealt with in a manner that seems appropriate to whom-ever is in command at the time.


Please post videos and defend you accusation of which the LA/Any National Guard, U.S. Coast Guard, or ANY Military branch confiscated weapons during Katrina. I have searched high and low and have not found any. All I have found are NOPD (they are corrupt anyways, HA, no surprise there. I worked with them sometimes on joint ops when I was stationed down there) and a few other Sheriffs office in the area.

I amend my previous statement, I guess some did stand up.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I agree with our rights but I still hold that if the military - including the "National Guard" is ordered to confiscate weapons they will do so - and the local police are not even going to try to stop them. That will be left to people like me. We will probably die in the attempt but they will find it will take more soldiers than they figured on to get the job done.


I was in the National Guard and I am a Police. I will not be participating in any activities that will violate the Constitution. I also know that both the USANG and the police will be ordered to confiscate weapons when the time comes. Be prepared people. I know that it will be difficult for them to do a thorough house to house searches, but they will surely try.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Now that is an asenine statement.


That is an accurate statement coming from a retired infantryman.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

roy said:


> That is an accurate statement coming from a retired infantryman.


Have things gotten that bad in the last 45 years?
Seriously?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

And the video that is just above acknowledged the the army airborne were involved in weapons confiscations in the French Quarter.

I wish that I could believe that even half of our military men would support and defend our constitution over orders to the contrary. I can't.



I do have the deepest respect for those that have and will. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

As my favorite Author Elmer Keith told a Game Warden that tried to disarm him (well you can have my gun but your going to get the bullets first) from his autobiography {Hell I was There} the game warden did not disarm him.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Blackwater Mercs were in LA during Katrina I don't know if they confiscated guns though.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

PaulS said:


> And the video that is just above acknowledged the the army airborne were involved in weapons confiscations in the French Quarter.
> 
> I wish that I could believe that even half of our military men would support and defend our constitution over orders to the contrary. I can't.
> 
> I do have the deepest respect for those that have and will. Thank you for your service.


Where did he say they were confiscating weapons? Please identify the time?


----------



## JACKBAUER24TNT (Oct 16, 2013)

.god bless america, land of the free..


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Have things gotten that bad in the last 45 years?
> Seriously?


With some units, yes. There are more than a few non-combat, non-infantrymen that deserve the derogatory comment label of "POG". Some are good, but if a unit can't hang on to sensitive items like NODs, GPSs, or lasers during garrison duties, how the hell are they supposed to do it during sustained combat operations, especially when the other side speaks the same language and is from the same country?

There are some in the military that would blindly follow orders, and do whatever they are told. There are others, like myself, that have thought about it, and will not obey orders like this. It's really a crap shoot of how many you'll get in a certain unit, and what positions they will be in.

OT: I've been through the Army's Intermediate "Sensitive Site Exploitation" training course. If given enough time, troops are trained to virtually tear the house apart looking for weapons, bombs, etc. False walls, nooks, and hidey-holes are harder to find, but if the unit has the full kit, they will eventually find 90% of what is hidden in side of a house. Searching an open or wooded area is harder, and that's were having scrap metal will help against metal detectors. If you're going to use caches, put them in now, and let the vegetation grow back over them. Nothing screams "dig here" like fresh or semi-fresh dirt. Either way, if you do put a cache in, don't tell anybody about it. The military will only look in that area if they think something is there, and most of the time, that's because of an informant.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I have always had authority issues. 
You figure it out.


----------



## BDylan (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't imagine the manpower it would take to confiscate 270 million weapons from citizens. To be sure, at least some of those folks would be uncooperative. I don't believe it is feasible.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

KillSwitch said:


> Oh calm down, Martial law was never declared in Katrina and it was the local police, not the military confiscating guns. As was the OPs situation. When the local police asked The national guard to confiscate weapons they pretty much told them to **** off. It is worry some that the National Guard didn't stand up and defend the constitution? The one as all of them as well as myself have sworn to protect, against enemies foreign *and domestic*.
> 
> I personally don't believe this will happen on a national scale. The logistics just aren't there for the amount of guns/owners we have in the country.


The OP wasn't referring to Katrina. It happened in Alberta, Canada. Martial law wasn't declared but people were all evacuated (for good reasons). However, they took that opportunity to do house search - while searching to rescue possible trapped civilians.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

roy said:


> The smart ones will live to fight another day. Weapons are easy to get as long as 90% of the military is composed of cooks, clerks and truck drivers.


Very wise words!!


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

PaulS said:


> And the video that is just above acknowledged the the army airborne were involved in weapons confiscations in the French Quarter.
> 
> I wish that I could believe that even half of our military men would support and defend our constitution over orders to the contrary. I can't.
> 
> I do have the deepest respect for those that have and will. Thank you for your service.


@ 3:25 he even says they saw people with guns, it was tense, but they didn't take them.

@ 9:45 he just mentions 82nd was there, in the French Quarter, nothing about confiscating guns.

The entire time he talks about him and his buddies hearing RUMINT (Rumor intel) about guns being confiscated, every time his commander says "we arnt involved with that, we arnt going to make you do that"

People like you who "oh I saw it on Fox it must be true" or "I saw it on CNN" without vetting it are the problem. I believe people refer to them as sheep. Fed by left or right wing propaganda. People who scream about the Military or Police doing wrong without looking things up.



charito said:


> The OP wasn't referring to Katrina. It happened in Alberta, Canada. Martial law wasn't declared but people were all evacuated (for good reasons). However, they took that opportunity to do house search - while searching to rescue possible trapped civilians.


Alberta, Canada eh? That's pretty good ride from the U.S. They have Cartels in Mexico roaming the streets. Pirates in Somalia. Communism around the world. Should I be scared about Communist Mexican Pirates off the coast of Virginia????? I'm not saying don't look around the world and be aware, I just think there are more Applicable situations here in the U.S.

When people talk about martial law it always rolls around to Katrina at one point or another I was just squashing it before it became an issue.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

There will be a lot of "necks" that will inflict a big loss in their numbers.where we live is just such a place...not that I am planning such a thing though!.:shock:


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

First I want to say that most of us on this forum are diehard preppers. Naturally they will have a hard time taken my firearms. But as far as confiscation in the USA, will not be as hard as one might think.
The USA is for me, going more police state every day. More and more Americans depending on the government for their life. Food, shelter, etc, and will fall right in line with whatever the government says. We are getting prepare to take care of ourselves. Most of Americans want the government to care for them. I go back to statement, that it will not be as hard as one might think.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PaulS said:


> And the video that is just above acknowledged the the army airborne were involved in weapons confiscations in the French Quarter.
> 
> I wish that I could believe that even half of our military men would support and defend our constitution over orders to the contrary. I can't.
> 
> I do have the deepest respect for those that have and will. Thank you for your service.


When I was down there I had no knowledge of Feds or military seizing weapons from people's homes. What I do remember is the locals going in and seizing weapons from the ghetto because people were shooting at helicopters, workers, etc day and night. The people that stayed when Katrina hit were not the most upstanding of citizens.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The US Army is not big enough to accomplish it even with all the reserve and NG units activated. That is why they try to do it bit by bit through legislative efforts.


----------

